# Female Hormone Profile- Ability to Conceive Naturally?!



## Dancequeen89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey! 

I came off the pill last July after being on it for 12 years- most months in the latter years of taking it I would take it continuously after being told by gyne it wouldn't do me any harm. I was on the combined pill. Since July my periods have been long- last two cycles have been 40 days. 

On 15th Feb I had my hormones checked as well as my thyroid. I was on day 23 of my cycle. Below are my results

TSH 1.4, free T4 12, LH 12.3, FSH 6.2, Progesterone <0.3, Oesteridol 518.

I had my Progesterone taken on this cycle too on day 21 again it was the same as the above. I am now on day 37. 

I have just started taking folate acid, zinc and Australian bush flower women's essence. My husband and I are looking to start trying for a baby this month.

I did have key hole surgery in 2014 my GP suspected I had endometriosis. Gyne said everything looked healthy and no endometriosis. 

I am having reflexology and acupuncture too.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated!!


----------



## springy8 (Apr 6, 2016)

It doesnt look like you ovulated on either cycle before the bloods were taken. The other hormones should be taken on day 3, or they are not really readable. Are you attending a fertility specialist?

Are you tracking temperature?


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi 

I would agree. Doesn't seem like you have ovulated. Anything less than 0.5 means no ovulation. I would see a fertility clinic and discuss options


----------

